# What should a "Full Service" Cover



## stefg (10 Jan 2006)

Hi,

I have sent my car in for a "Full Service" and it is costing EUR180. The garage listed off a number of things that would be done but I was just wondering if there is a standard list of repairs/checks that should be done in a full service? 

If I have this list, I would be in a better position to check that these things have been done and that the "full service" has in fact been done.

Also, what is the difference between a service and a "full service" (other than price  )?

I have a haynes manual for the car and it lists off the checks to be done after 10000, 20000, 40000 mileage and also after 1 and 2 years. Should a full service cover all of these checks/repairs or not?

Thanks for you help,
Stef


----------



## icantbelieve (10 Jan 2006)

I don't know which type of car you have but my car's service manual lists what should be done for each type of service and the sequence that each type of service occurs in. The garage then signs and stamps in the box indicating which type of service has been done.
There's numerous differences between the types of service, lowere level servicing may just change oil, filters etc, whereas up to full service will do all this as well as a variety of larger jobs brake pads, fan belts etc. If the garage you are using is an independent one then ask them whats included for the price you pay and then ring another garage, list what needs to be done and see how much they charge.


----------



## Carpenter (10 Jan 2006)

I would have no hesitation in asking what exactly you're getting for your money- although for €180 you're probably getting a oil and filter change, new plugs, fluid levels top-up and not much else.


----------



## stefg (10 Jan 2006)

Thanks for that, I'm going give him a call today and ask what exactly is included.  But should I expect things like wheel balancing, handbrake checks in a standard service?

He has offered me an NCT guarantee, whereby if the car fails the NCT (booked for 2 days time) that if it fails he will repair the fault and pay for a retest.  However, I just want to make sure that everything is serviced properly.


----------



## Carpenter (10 Jan 2006)

stefg said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, I'm going give him a call today and ask what exactly is included. But should I expect things like wheel balancing, handbrake checks in a standard service?
> 
> He has offered me an NCT guarantee, whereby if the car fails the NCT (booked for 2 days time) that if it fails he will repair the fault and pay for a retest. However, I just want to make sure that everything is serviced properly.


 
Sounds like a fair deal to me, I'm presuming it's the car's first NCT.


----------



## stefg (10 Jan 2006)

No, it's the car's second NCT, it's a 97 car but it has been well looked after.  I have spoken to the guy in garage and he has told me that service includes the following:

Steering Alignment
Headlamp replacement
Spark Plugs
Oil Change
Oil Filter
Air Filter
Coolant top up (not replacement as it was replaced recently)
Wiper Blades
Brake (Front and Rear) Check

He is also doing some other work on the car.  The exhaust is being replaced as there are some areas of corrosion that would pass the NCT, when I brought the car in he jack it up and showed me the areas by tapping it with a screwdriver and with only fairly light tapping a hole could been made in some areas.  I checked the NCTS site and this was one of the things listed so I have decided to get it changed at a cost of EUR150.

The other thing that is being done is the timing belt is being replaced at a cost of EUR120 as it has never been replaced in the car to date (there is 60K miles on the clock so it is due).

Is all this work reasonably priced?  I was a little worried about the what service covered but feel more reasured now.


----------



## stefg (10 Jan 2006)

sorry, in my previous comment the bit about the exhaust should read "would not pass the NCT".


----------



## lynchtp (10 Jan 2006)

*A "Full Service" should include a good pipe cleaning
*


----------

